# Faire tourner civilization 6 sous emulateur



## Etimodos (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour bonjour

Alors voila j'ai un acheter un mac récemment mais j'ai également besoin de windows pour faire tourner certain logicielle pour mes études. Du coup je me suis dit que le plus simple était d'emuler via le logicielle Parallèles Destocks. Du coup me voila avec un windows 10 tout neuf. 
Grand amateur de jeu de stratégie j'ai donc acheter le tout nouveau civilization 6 pour PC car on ne me conseillais vraiment pas la version Mac. J'ai pu l'installer sans soucis mais au moment de le lancer il me marque : 
''No compayiblr graphics device found. Please ensure that your system has a correctly configured, compatible graphics device.''

J'ai penser que c'était un problème avec direct x mais quand je veut le télécharger il me dit que j'ai le dernière version. Ayant de très grande compétence en informatique je m'en remet a une âme charitable pouvant m'aider ^^


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Novembre 2016)

C'est vrai qu'avec l'émulation, tu es tellement sûr d'avoir une compatibilité à 100% surtout avec un produit qui vient de sortir, que tu as eu raison d'écouter tes informateurs qui t'ont conseiller d'acheter la version PC alors que tu as un Mac. Et maintenant ils te disent quoi faire des précieux conseillers ?    

Puisqu'ils vont sûrement de raconter une autre connerie, soit tu demande un échange pour une version Mac, soit tu installe un Windows sur ton mac avec bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2016)

Etimodos a dit:


> J'ai pu l'installer sans soucis mais au moment de le lancer il me marque :
> ''No compayiblr graphics device found. Please ensure that your system has a correctly configured, compatible graphics device.''


Ce message est très clair, sans vraie carte graphique tu ne pourras pas jouer.

Parallels Desktop permet bien de créer une machine virtuelle d'une version de Windows, pas de problème. Mais ne peut en aucun cas se servir de la carte graphique dédiée à un Mac. Parallels Desktop émule _(simule)_ une carte graphique par logiciel dans l'espace virtuel de la version de Windows.

Demande un échange avec la version Mac.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Novembre 2016)

En fait il suffisait juste de lire la configuration de Civ6 pour PC qui demande directx11 minimum, puis lire celle de parallels, qui comme Wine, ne supporte que les directx10. Donc tu peux remercier tes principaux informateurs qui ne doivent pas savoir lire et passer par bootcamp avec ta version PC afin que les directx11 soient bien gérés avec ta carte graphique.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2016)

*Bon, de toutes façons, cela a plus sa place dans le forum "Windows sur mac" *


----------

